# Nevão a cotas baixas - 29 Janeiro 2006



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 11:13)




----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2006 às 11:52)




----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 12:27)

Neve na Beira Litoral ao nível do mar e parte do Alentejo   

Foto do Entroncamento por T0utatis gamada de outro forum


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 12:31)

Torres Novas


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 12:40)

Évora


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 18:37)

Mais duas de Évora











Deve ter sido a cidade importante onde mais nevou hoje


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 21:47)

Parece tão estranho ver estes locais junto à A1 assim cobertos de neve  .


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Jan 2006 às 22:08)

Entroncamento




Entroncamento




Entroncamento




Torres Novas




Torres Novas




Torres Novas




Serra de Aire




Fátima 




As fotos de Torres Novas e Fátima foram já tiradas durante a tarde, pelo que parte da neve já tinha derretido.


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 22:36)

Dá para ver que Fátima e Torres Novas ficaram com uma acumulação já bem interessante.


----------



## Minho (30 Jan 2006 às 12:04)

Não se passo para aqui as fotos que coloquei erradamente com a emoção  no tópico do seguimento. Que acham???


----------



## Angelstorm (30 Jan 2006 às 13:01)

Aqui ficam mais umas imagens, agora na Zona de Tomar.

























Espero que gostem destas imagens.
Foram tiradas todas perto de Tomar.
Acho que dá para ver a quantidade de neve que ali caiu.


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2006 às 13:26)

Sim, uma boa camada de neve, talvez uns 5-10cm


----------



## Pek (30 Jan 2006 às 21:19)

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/Spain/2006030/Spain.2006030.terra.250m.jpg

 Fijaos en las zonas nevadas. La zona norte de España es espectacular. Todo nevado hasta casi la costa. Vedlo a gran tamaño. Impresiona. En Portugal también hay buenas manchas. Lástima que la zona de los Pirineos esté cubierta de nubes


----------



## joaocpais (31 Jan 2006 às 00:59)

Aqui vão as minhas fotos do nevão do nosso contentamento no Ribatejo
Não estão grande coisa porque não estava a prever isto e tinha o cartão de memoria da máquina completamente cheio




Aqui começou a nevar com intensidade na zona da auto estrada junto a Benavente




Os campos  junta a Benavente começavam ja  a ganhar cor





As oliveiras debaixo do nevão - uma imagem que não se vê todos os dias




Já proximo de Vila Franca Xira continuava a nevar intensamente e reparem nas serras onde já se acumulava alguma neve
Vamos ver se saiem


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Jan 2006 às 12:11)

Neve no Alto Alentejo (Borba / V. Viçosa / Estremoz)

Pois no Domingo 29/JAN/2006 foi assim:

Após uma noite mal dormida, onde acordava quase de hora a hora (tamanha era a minha ansiedade  ), lá me acabei por levantar por volta das 6 e meia da matina. Céu limpíssimo e temp. não muito baixa apenas 0,5ºC, fiquei logo desesperado e consultando as fotos de satélite vi que a frente passaria por aqui, mas como não havia nada que indicasse precipitação a não ser junto à costa (longe de mim pensar que nevana na F. da Foz), pensei que estava tudo terminado, venho então aqui ao fórum e coloco um post perto das 8 da manhã pondo um ponto final nas minhas expectativas, mas ainda assim dei um olhinho um hora depois, leio este post do MeteoPT, no tópico; Seguimento [Janeiro 2006]:

"_E a depressão já se encontra no mar...ao largo da Galiza. Assim não vale. Mas porquê? Porquê? É injusto._"

Confesso foi a gota de água, e as lágrimas vieram-me aos olhos e como muito bem dizia o LUPER "_...chama-se a isto morrer na praia..._", tinha-mos todos os ingredientes e a coisa não se cozinhava.   

Saí de vez o fórum e fui dedicar-me a outros afazeres, de quando em vez olhava pela janela e brilhava um Sol radiante. Já perto do meio-dia liga-me a minha sogra de Ponte de Sor, super feliz porque estava lá a nevar    , lá venho eu que nem uma flecha colocar a boa nova, mal conseguia teclar. Quando começo a ler o que aqui já tinham, fico louco de alegria e na expectativa não aguentando mais pego em mim e nos meus filhos e ala que se faz tarde a caminho de Estremoz, uma vez que era o local mais perto que tinha registo nas câmaras da Brisa. 

A partir de aqui começa a minha mini-reportagem fotográfica do acontecimento, que vou dividir em 4, pois não sei se num post é possível colocar tantas fotografias   :

1ª parte




Ao longe as famosas cortinas de neve, desta vez vistas desde Elvas!!  




Após 10 minutinhos de viagem e a uns escassos  15Km da minha cidade ela aparecia em força. Quando saí de Elvas (12:30), nem precipitação havia ainda. Foi já junto à Terrugem que a começou a cair água neve e pouco a pouco só neve.




Aqui junto a Borba na Nacional 4, já coalhava e aumentava a precipitação. É realmente um cenário digno de registo; Oliveiras sob um nevão.




Para que não restem dúvidas, isto é mesmo no Alentejo.  




Um pormenor de uma cerca e mais uma vez as oliveiras.




Estrada N4, a queda de neve começa a apertar e a estrada a ficar cada vez mais branca, a temp. varia entre os -0,5ºC e os 0ºC.




Contínuo na N4, sentido Lisboa (entre Borba e Estremoz), a estrada já começa a assustar um pouco, pelo menos aos menos habituados a conduzir com estas condições. Ao canto o termómetro do carro.




Aqui imagem típica daquelas zonas (quem nunca ouviu falar do vinho de Borba?  ), uma vinha completamente pintada pelo imaculado branco.


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Jan 2006 às 12:19)

Neve no Alto Alentejo (Borba / V. Viçosa / Estremoz) – 29/JAN/2006

2ª parte




Novamente as oliveiras, mas aqui com mais neve ainda.




Distraído entre o atípico da paisagem e as fotos, quando reparo, o chão já está a gelar.   




Por fim chego à cidade de Estremoz que vestida de branco imaculado me recebeu.





















Estremoz é uma cidade muito fria  , fica situada entre 2 serras, a de S. Mamede, com 1027m a Norte e a S. da Ossa, com 653m a Sul.


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Jan 2006 às 12:28)

Neve no Alto Alentejo (Borba / V. Viçosa / Estremoz) – 29/JAN/2006

3ª parte




Aqui uma das portas da amuralhada Estremoz.




Estremoz é mais conhecida pelos seus mármores. Aqui uma pedreira ao fundo.




E já caminhando para as 16h, após ter sido informado que estavam a cortar a N4 e a A6, decidi regressar, para evitar surpresas. Só já se podia circular a 20/30 km/h.




Cheguei a Elvas ás 16h e aqui havia pouca precipitação e quase sempre água neve, mas como já estava a escurecer, começou enfim a nevar debilmente  , mas foi Sol de pouca dura, pois a Superfície Frontal estava no fim.   




Voltei a Borba e V. Viçosa ás 18h, já era de noite, mas deu para ver que ainda havia alguma neve acumulada, como se pode ver aqui neste jardim.




Aqui o castelo de V. Viçosa. A falta de neve, devia-se ao facto de ter sido muito pisada, aqui foi aproveitada a inclinação para escorregar (o famoso sku).   




Nesta imagem já podemos ver a quantidade de forma mais fiável, uma vez que estava mais “intacta”.




Neste automóvel medi cerca de 7cm de neve, não é uma forma muito ortodoxa de o fazer, mas foi o que se arranjou!   








And the last but not the least; O Paço Ducal de V. Viçosa nevado.
Um pouco de história; Foi residência de descanso da realeza portuguesa, data do séc. XVI. É uma obra de arquitectura mudejar, neoclássica, barroca e manuelina. Como curiosidade quando o rei D. Carlos foi assassinado em Lisboa, regressava precisamente daqui.

E termina assim a minha mini-reportagem… pensando melhor retiro a palavra “mini”  

Desculpem lá a seca, mas entusiasmei-me  
Enfim espero que tenham disfrutado tanto ao ver estas fotos históricas, assim como eu disfrutei.


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2006 às 16:02)

*kimcarvalho* Parabens. Uma reportagem soberba, magnífica! Um autentico caça-neves!!!


----------



## Santos (31 Jan 2006 às 20:23)

*Neve no Ribatejo*

Joaocpais, excelentes imagens do Ribatejo, isto sim é um registo inédito (que eu saiba) neve em Vila Franca, fantástico


----------



## joaocpais (31 Jan 2006 às 21:15)

Ribatejo ou Suiça


----------



## joaocpais (31 Jan 2006 às 21:33)

Ribatejo nevado só em sonhos...
Pois bem o sonho tornou-se realidade












And now ladies and gentlemans:Vila Franca de Xira City


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Jan 2006 às 22:15)

Muito obrigado a todos pelos vossos elogios, na minha opinião exagerados!    O verdadeiro elogio é para a NEVE!!


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2006 às 22:39)

Estão todas muito bonitas, sobretudo a que tem as laranjeiras.


----------



## Santos (31 Jan 2006 às 22:58)

*Reportagem do Kimcarvalho*

Olá Kimcarvalho e obrigado pela fantástica "obra" com que nos brindaste.


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

*Serra da Boa Viagem (264m). Fotos tiradas no dia 29/01/2006*








































Vídeo no youtube




Buarcos:





(c) http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4255423


Outras
















(c) http://leilamferreira.blogspot.com/2008/11/eram-8h30-da-manh-dia-29-de-janeiro-de.html


----------



## sailor1360 (8 Dez 2008 às 17:06)

*Nevão -29-01-2006*

A minha primeira contribuição com umas fotos  da queda de neve no concelho de Alenquer , localidades , BAIRRO E ABRIGADA ,junto a serra de Montejunto 70 KM/S aqui da minha zona Feijó-Almada.


----------



## Redfish (8 Dez 2008 às 17:38)

*Re: Nevão -29-01-2006*

Serra do Caldeirão - Algarve







http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/131/nevenocaldeiro012oa4.jpg (http://imageshack.us)


----------



## vitamos (9 Dez 2008 às 10:06)

*Re: Nevão -29-01-2006*



sailor1360 disse:


> A minha primeira contribuição com umas fotos  da queda de neve no concelho de Alenquer , localidades , BAIRRO E ABRIGADA ,junto a serra de Montejunto 70 KM/S aqui da minha zona Feijó-Almada.



Bem vindo *sailor1360* e obrigado pelas fotos directamente do baú, desse dia tão surpreendente que ficou na nossa memória meteorológica!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 17:01)

Entraste em grande neste fórum, *sailor1360* ! 
Excelente registo, esse da neve de 2006, cá esperamos o manto branco outra vez.


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2008 às 17:29)

Excelente registo

Foi neste dia que eu vi o meu primeiro nevão a sério E logo em pleno Ribatejo perto de Coruche


----------



## trepkos (9 Dez 2008 às 21:33)

*Évora:*

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2008 às 23:25)

O ressurgir deste tópico, fez com que fosse também eu ao DVD das recordações, lembrar-me da neve que também caiu em Odivelas (Lisboa norte), na emocionante tarde de 29 de Janeiro de 2006.

Fica um cheirinho do que se passou por aqui:

Arroja, Odivelas: Primeiros flocos de neve:






Neve trazida pelo forte vento (Arroja):










Jardim da Radial, Ramada, Odivelas:





Mais tarde, na Serra da Amoreira, Odivelas:




















Bairro da Serra da Amoreira:





E por fim um vídeo, que já mostrei aqui no fórum, mas que fica também aqui enquadrado no seguimento das fotografias.
Neve no Casal dos Apréstimos, Ramada, Odivelas:


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2008 às 23:25)

Algumas reportagens desse dia:

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Teles (10 Dez 2008 às 00:54)

*Rio Maior e Caldas*



*Alcanede*



*Caldas da Rainha*




*Tomar*


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Dez 2008 às 10:35)

Já agora uma vista geral do satélite precisamente à hora em que nevava em sítios inimagináveis







Recordo que nesse dia a previsão do IM apontava para neve mas com a cota a partir dos 500 m e confinada às regiões do norte e centro.
Lembro-me que acordei bem cedo (ainda de noite) com 0º e pensei que por aqui houvesse lugar a alguma surpresa uma vez que o céu encontrava-se encoberto.
Quando o dia amanheceu perdi as esperanças uma vez que a nebolusidade era toda constituída apenas por cirros e cirroestratos.
Depois ,com amigos a telefonarem-me da região de Lisboa fui-me dando conta da dimensão do evento...
Venham mais cinco....


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2008 às 08:27)

*Lumiar*





(c) Jose Ferreira


*Campo d'Ourique*





(c) Julio Caldas


*Benfica*





(c) jnelas



*Monsanto*











(c) Anacrónios




*Sintra*





(c) LuPan59






(c) LuPan59






(c) LuPan59






(c) José Branco




 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2008 às 08:27)

Fotos do arquivo da LUSA

*Mira de Aire*

















*Fátima*












*Lisboa - Colombo*












*Monstanto*














*Figueira da Foz, Serra da Boa Viagem*













*Monchique, Alto da Foia*







(c) LUSA




*Figueira da Foz*






(c) Paulo Dâmaso








(c) Paulo Dâmaso


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2011 às 17:22)

Zona do cemitério                                                                                                                                                  





Sra. do Monte






[/IMG]


Vê também estes videos da neve na A1 e no Santuário de Fátima também em 29 de Janeiro de 2006:


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

Bom, como prometido de manhã, aqui vai material de *29 Janeiro 2006* na zona de Lisboa.
São bastantes coisas, portanto se a moderação quiser mudar para um tópico apropriado que esteja à vontade! 

As fotos são todas em Monsanto, não sei bem a altitude, na zona da "Luneta dos Quarteis".
Nevava "torrencialmente" mesmo, em todo período que estive lá. Inicialmente tudo molhado não pegava muito, mas começou a pegar tal a intensidade. Vê-se o tamanhão dos flocos, incluindo a foto dentro do carro.
Estava a rondar certamente os 0º, a temperatura era gélida mesmo.
Depois mais tarde começou a acalmar a neve e a subir a temperatura, e apesar de continua a nevar, muita neve começou a derreter.
Ainda assim vi umas casas nessa zona um bom pedaço depois com telhados brancos ainda.

Cá vai:








































Os vídeos, são em vários locais, o primeiro quando ia em direcção a Sintra (com medo que em cotas baixas não nevasse) e começou a nevar no Algueirão.
O segundo e terceiro em Sintra, junto ao Castelo dos Mouros.
Um no IC19, e o restante também em Monsanto, estes últimos claramente mais interessantes que os primeiros feitos na zona de Sintra, onde quando estava por lá nevava fraco apenas.














Ironicamente, no meio desta caça à neve, não vi nevar na minha localidade, em Oeiras, pois quando regressei já tinha terminado. Em 2007 por Oeiras apenas caiu sleet bem molhada..

Ai que nevão.. Que saudades..


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2011 às 12:04)

Grande registo Rozzo

Até fico emocionado de cada vez que me recordo desse dia


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2011 às 13:19)

Muito bom sim senhor, para não dizer excelente!!!
E tu com um tesouro desses guardado!!! tsss tssss! Isso não se faz!   



Isto é história! Obrigado!


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2011 às 03:49)

Ora aqui fica mais um registo audiovisual deste magnifico e saudoso dia...

Com vários noticiários incluídos e comentários do Prof. Anthímio de Azvedo. É mais de meia-hora de neve e mais neve!

Recomendado especialmente a amantes do frio, da neve e saudosistas meteorológicos de uma forma geral! 


Recomendo a versão HD em full screen


----------



## nelson972 (18 Fev 2011 às 11:22)

Eis uma boa oportunidade para partilhar estas fotos  desse evento, tiradas no PNSAC.
Obrigado, MeteoPT !






Assim que parou de nevar:




Grutas de Alvados foram pista de trenós





Caminho no sopé da serra




Vista do vale




No dia seguinte ainda havia acumulação nas vertentes menos expostas...




... e nas partes altas




Apreciem


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Nov 2015 às 23:29)

Desconhecia este tópico deste dia específico, por uma questão de organização recoloco as fotos da neve por Lisboa que eu fotografei, digamos mais nos arredores, para não ser só nos locais habituais , espero que não sejam demasiadas  ,

estava em casa e a ver o termometro a descer e que nem parecia um puto a começar a sonhar que iria nevar, eis que começo a ver a agua da chuva a cair levezinho e nem queria acreditar que era flocos de neve, maquinas na mão e claro toca a fotografar e a filmar, mas não podia ficar em casa, rumei ás serras,

para começar, Serra da Amoreira, mais que parecia numa Estrela ou assim, o termómetro que tenho no jipe marcava -0,2º , frio, vento, nevoeiro, e neve o que se pode pedir mais ? ,






[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




estas já em Montemor, aqui estava um ambiente brutal,













não era preciso ir de jipe ou ter correntes nas rodas ,















entretanto mudança de ares dado que já estava visto, rumei para a zona de Fanhões, e obvervar um panorâma e dimensão do que realmente aconteceu,


















no dia seguinte antes de ir para o trabalho ainda fui dar um saltinho á Amoreira e Montemor para ver o que restava do "nevão"  e ainda havia alguma, o dia com outra cor,












espero que tenham gostado como eu, e que venha o próximo.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2015 às 23:34)

Vitor TT disse:


> Desconhecia este tópico deste dia específico, por uma questão de organização recoloco as fotos da neve por Lisboa que eu fotografei, digamos mais nos arredores, para não ser só nos locais habituais , espero que não sejam demasiadas
> 
> estava em casa e a ver o termometro a descer e que nem parecia um puto a começar a sonhar que iria nevar, eis que começo a ver a agua da chuva a cair levezinho e nem queria acreditar que era flocos de neve, maquinas na mão e claro toca a fotografar e a filmar, mas não podia ficar em casa, rumei ás serras,
> 
> ...


Muito boas!!  É bom recordar


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2015 às 01:16)

Este evento na cidade de Portalegre não foi tão intenso como noutros locais, e os residentes "habituados" da Serra de São Mamede não ficaram muito chocados, mas lembro me perfeitamente do momento em que acordei de madrugada apenas para ver a neve, e imediatamente ir até à Serra, onde estava ainda uma boa camada pela tarde dentro.
Há uns tempos andei a vasculhar os arquivos e encontrei algumas fotos que vou passar a partilhar.  Todas na Serra de São Mamede:





































Já batem as saudades da neve, que não se vê em quantidade considerável na cidade desde 2010. Viu-se nevar em 2013, e ainda acumulou consideravelmente na Serra, mas _that's it_.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2015 às 01:42)

Grandes registos!


Deixo aqui dois mapas que mostram o que provocou esta beleza na altura.

Isóbaras:







Temperatura 850hpa:






É basicamente isto que tem de acontecer para se ter neve (com acumulação) a cotas baixas. Depressão a soltar-se da circulação zonal e vir cá parar em cheio. É preciso também que carregue bastante ar frio, iso-4 no mínimo como aconteceu neste caso. É naturalmente algo que não se vê todos os anos.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2015 às 01:04)

Descobri a imagem de satélite mais épica de sempre!! (Pelo menos para mim ) Portugal cheio de neve!! Foi quando nevou a cotas super baixas e até Lisboa e o Algarve foram surpreendidos. Bons tempos! Até as serras algarvias com neve pah!!! 
Data: 30/01/2006




Fonte: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=fas&subset=Europe_3_01.2006030.terra.1km


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2016 às 10:40)

29 Janeiro de 2006. Faz hoje 10 anos deste importante evento aonde nalguns locais (Lisboa, interior serra Algarve, etc) já não nevava há 52 anos (desde 2 de Fevereiro de 1954), em muitos outros desde Fevereiro de 1983 (23 anos).
Quem tiver material que aproveite para colocar pois perdeu-se muita coisa ao longo dos anos.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2016 às 13:00)

Recebi um sms pouco depois do meio dia, de uma amiga que me dizia estar a nevar no Cadaval.
- Não pode ser! Pensei eu... Depois de ver no jornal da uma, que nevava em Leiria, Santarém, Fátima, Figueira da Foz... fiquei com uma enorme frustração!
Andava de janela em janela, e lá fora apenas vento e chuva. Estava mesmo triste, na varanda, quando entre a chuva comecei a ver uns flocos de neve meio perdidos. Ainda hesitei. Abri a janela, abri e fechei os olhos uma série de vezes. E era mesmo neve! Era mesmo neve!

E de um momento para o outro, toda a chuva passou a neve. A euforia foi tanta que estava toda a gente na janela. Os telemóveis deixaram de funcionar por sobrecarga das linhas, e foi muita gente para a rua.

As fotos, já as partilhei na página anterior.
Fica agora um vídeo, que encontrei no youtube, que demonstra bem a intensidade da neve, aliada ao vento, que me encheu a alma nesse dia. 
A nostalgia é imensa...


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2016 às 15:10)

A página do FB da câmara de Montemor e o jornal folha de montemor estão a publicar imensas fotos sobre a efeméride, ja passaram dez anos desde aquela mítica tarde de domingo de 29 de Janeiro de 2006. Parece que foi ontem, que saudades,  que pena levar anos a voltar a repetir um evento desta magnitude. 

Mais logo coloco aqui os álbuns e fotos que tenho de montemor coberto de neve.


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2016 às 15:27)

Foi realmente um dia um dia memorável. Seja pelo inesperado evento (a meteorologia tem destas coisas e ainda bem!) seja pelo inusitado dos locais.
Um dos grandes momentos desta casa chamada meteoPT, basta fazerem a pesqueisa a esses dia e verão a alegria e entusiasmo que por aqui vivemos todos!

Por Elvas apenas houve uma amostra de flocos ao final da tarde, quase imperceptíveis pois a macha de precipitação passou a Sul aqui da zona.
Mas assim que me chegaram os primeiros relatos da queda de neve em Estremoz e Borba, foi pegar no carro e ir directo ao evento, já que o evento não ia até Elvas.
As imagens da confirmação não se fizeram esperar e vários dos camiões "TIR" como vulgarmente são conhecidos vinham com as grelhas frontais e matricula completamente brancas e isto ao passar por Elvas!
Do alto de Vila Boim em direcção a Lisboa e a cada quilometro percorrido mais e mais branco se ia vendo no solo e a queda neve aumentava a sua intensidade. De Borba até Estremoz parecia que de forma repentina entravamos noutro mundo, o mundo do imaculado branco elemento! 
Deixo-vos um vídeo/resumo do que por aquelas bandas foi vivido nesse dia e tb um resumo dos noticiários dessa noite. O dia em que a neve não veio até mim, mas eu fui até ela e valeu a pena!!!

Abraço


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jan 2016 às 15:53)

Por desgraça apesar de viver em Lisboa desde 2003 nunca vi nevar aqui... nesse dia estava no norte uma vez que também em Chaves tinha nevado nos dias anteriores e tinha fugido para lá...
Fiquei estupefacto quando andava por lá no passeio na neve e na rádio estava a passar o relato de um jogo do Belenenses na rádio e o locutor diz: "Neva intensamente em Belém!" Fiquei de queixo caído e com pena de não estar presente... É a vida...


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2016 às 17:00)

Links com fotos:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.508503119269174.1073742076.292071300912358&type=3


Algumas fotos de Montemor.


----------



## aoc36 (29 Jan 2016 às 18:46)

Figueira da Foz


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2016 às 19:03)

Neve no Alentejo nesse dia em locais pouco habituais:
*Alandroal:*









c) Fonte: Gerotempo

*Estremoz:*








*
c) Fonte: Gerotempo

Alegria das pessoas:*




*
c) Fonte: Gerotempo

e um boneco de neve:*





c) Fonte: Gerotempo


E a previsão desse dia:
*DIA 29 DE JANEIRO DE 2006 - DOMINGO
PERÍODOS DE CÉU MUITO NUBLADO, DIMINUINDO DE NEBULOSIDADE PARA O FIM DO DIA. VENTO EM GERAL FRACO DO QUADRANTE NORTE, SOPRANDO TEMPORARIAMENTE MODERADO, COM RAJADAS, NO LITORAL A SUL DO CABO CARVOEIRO E NAS TERRAS ALTAS. AGUACEIROS, MAIS FREQUENTES NO LITORAL A SUL DE SINES ATÉ AO INICIO DA MANHÃ ONDE HÁ CONDIÇÕES FAVORÁVEIS À OCORRÊNCIA DE TROVOADAS QUE SERÃO DE NEVE ACIMA DOS 400 A 600 METROS NAS REGIÕES DO NORTE, DO CENTRO E DO ALTO ALENTEJO.

c) Fonte: Gerotempo*


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jan 2016 às 19:05)

Lembro-me perfeitamente, foi a primeira vez que vi neve, apesar de ter derretido num instante. Boas memórias!


----------



## aoc36 (29 Jan 2016 às 19:14)

Serra da Boa Viagem, Figueira da Foz.

Foi dois contrates em pouco tempo, em Outubro tinha ardido a maior parte da serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2016 às 21:05)

Partilhando este dia histórico...

Eram 14horas, estava em casa (Alcabideche, cota 119m), vou à janela e reparo num  súbito arrefecimento , cerca de 2,5ºC/3ºC em poucos minutos, a temperatura rondava os 3,5ºC, chuviscava, e como AnDré relatou, surgem então uns flocos meio perdidos.
Nem queria acreditar, momento surreal,como é natural, fiquei eufórico, nunca tinha visto nevar, disse logo, em alto e bom som, "vamos à serra!!" , e assim foi.
Dirigi-me então a zona da Peninha(cota 489 mts), pelo caminho na estrada da serra, perto da entrada para a pedra Amarela, cota 330 mts sensivelmente, estava tudo louco, grande fila de carros tudo com portas abertas e tudo no meio da estrada a tirar fotos e filmar. Era tanta felicidade na rua, que podia perfeitamente comparar  com o Euro 2004.
Estava um transito incrível, centenas e centenas de carros deslocaram-se para lá, com dificuldade segui caminho, fui até ao parque de merendas  perto da Peninha, o termometro marcava -1ºc, cota 420 metros, bastante neve acumulada nas ervas e nas mesas, fiz uma bolas, foi uma alegria.

Dia memorável que ficará para sempre guardado, nesta máquina que é o nosso cérebro.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2016 às 21:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá, David. Essas fotografias são todas minhas... Como conseguiste ter acesso a elas?


Boas,
Desconhecia que eram tuas, tive acesso neste blogue:
http://gerotempo.blogspot.pt/2006_01_01_archive.html


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2016 às 21:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Desconhecia que eram tuas, tive acesso neste blogue:
> http://gerotempo.blogspot.pt/2006_01_01_archive.html



Ok, tudo bem  Já estava esquecido...

Logo mais junto outras que na altura não publiquei no blogue...

Abraço.


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2016 às 22:20)

En otras zonas de la Península Ibérica aquel 29 de enero de 2006 también fue muy frío, como en la Comunidad Valenciana, donde hubo mínimas realmente gélidas en zonas no muy elevadas:

Utiel (720 m, Valencia):.................... -19,0 °C
Villena (500 m, Alicante):................. -17,0 °C
Fontanars (625 m, Valencia):.......... -17,0 °C
Campo Arcís (582 m, Valencia):...... -16,5 °C


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2016 às 22:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Ok, tudo bem  Já estava esquecido...
> 
> Logo mais junto outras que na altura não publiquei no blogue...
> 
> Abraço.


Peço desculpa por não ter posto a fonte, esqueci-me, felizmente os moderadores já se encarregaram disso.
Parabéns pelo blogue, agora já sei que é teu


----------



## windchill (29 Jan 2016 às 23:36)

Há dez anos na minha varanda foi assim!!


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2016 às 23:56)

Outras fotografias desse dia 29.01.2016 (Alandroal e Estremoz)...


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Jan 2016 às 00:08)

Dia memorável este, que já mais esquecerei , pois muito provavelmente e com o rumo que o clima está a ter, dificilmente irei viver para presenciar outro fenómeno semelhante aqui pela região de Lisboa, mas nunca se sabe , resta as fotografias e vídeos que registei e claro a nossa memória.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2016 às 23:14)

Estremoz, 30 de Janeiro de 2006


----------

